# My new addition.....Seahorses, re arranging the tank and adding a new stand



## Claudia

As u all know i got this setup from another member, i still have to rearrange the live rock and the corals. I took some pics with my phone so they are not great but at least u can see them  They are doing good and eating well.


----------



## effox

Beautiful! (More exclamation marks to make the character quota!)... Beautiful!


----------



## Claudia

effox said:


> Beautiful! (More exclamation marks to make the character quota!)... Beautiful!


They are, i dont get tired of watching them


----------



## bbqbetta

So jealous  if I win in the casino I will get a seahorse tank  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaryR

True Facts About The Seahorse - YouTube

Language may not be appropriate for all forum members, but you will never look at the seahorse the same again.


----------



## aQ.LED

garrrrr, I am going to king ed and buy their seahorse today~!


----------



## Claudia

bbqbetta said:


> So jealous  if I win in the casino I will get a seahorse tank
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Lol I am really happy i got them 



GaryR said:


> True Facts About The Seahorse - YouTube
> 
> Language may not be appropriate for all forum members, but you will never look at the seahorse the same again.


They are so many different ones out there, all beautiful 



aQ.LED said:


> garrrrr, I am going to king ed and buy their seahorse today~!


hahahahah I know how u feel, I was thinking on setting up a tank etc to get some but after my move but then planned changed


----------



## scott tang

GaryR said:


> True Facts About The Seahorse - YouTube
> 
> Language may not be appropriate for all forum members, but you will never look at the seahorse the same again.


omg so didn't expect that. lol and claudia i love the tank


----------



## Claudia

scott tang said:


> omg so didn't expect that. lol and claudia i love the tank


Thank u Scott, wait till u see the whole tank shots  lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

oh, they're still alive?


----------



## monkE

Beauty seahorse a Claudia!!! 
great choice grabbing them


----------



## Claudia

BaoBeiZhu said:


> oh, they're still alive?


Yes meany  lol



monkE said:


> Beauty seahorse a Claudia!!!
> great choice grabbing them


I am happy i did


----------



## aQ.LED

My 14 months old daughter loves them, so I guess I am gonna go get couple from king ED first to fulfill her wish first, then if you got those babies ready, I can pick up maybe couple more. 4 of them in a 15g tall tank would be fine?or way too many?


----------



## sunshine_1965

Claudia do you have trouble saying no when it comes to aquatic life? This just makes moving a little more difficult. They are great though. I had to keep telling myself no you have too many tanks as is.


----------



## Claudia

aQ.LED said:


> My 14 months old daughter loves them, so I guess I am gonna go get couple from king ED first to fulfill her wish first, then if you got those babies ready, I can pick up maybe couple more. 4 of them in a 15g tall tank would be fine?or way too many?


Sorry but i have no babies  When i went to pick up the tank there was no babies in the tank, sorry



sunshine_1965 said:


> Claudia do you have trouble saying no when it comes to aquatic life? This just makes moving a little more difficult. They are great though. I had to keep telling myself no you have too many tanks as is.


Yes hard to say no to something i like and enjoy, it will b one more tank to move and will make it more difficult for sure  but they are so cute


----------



## STANKYfish

Good score and nice tank! Hope you have success with the babies


----------



## Claudia

STANKYfish said:


> Good score and nice tank! Hope you have success with the babies


Thanks Brenda, we will c if they breed for me first lol


----------



## arash53

Watch the male's belly , you have to have brine shrimps ready when he give birth  

I am glad they are in a good home 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Claudia

arash53 said:


> Watch the male's belly , you have to have brine shrimps ready when he give birth
> 
> I am glad they are in a good home
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I will check him for sure and thanks for the help u have given me so i could buy them from u, I love them.

I am just finishing up re arranging the live rock and doing a water change


----------



## Claudia

So its all done, i just have to wait for the water to clear and will take more better pics lol I will b changing the stand when i move, i dont like this one to much


----------



## MEDHBSI

very awesome! I cant wait to check it out when i bring your 20g back


----------



## Claudia

MEDHBSI said:


> very awesome! I cant wait to check it out when i bring your 20g back


U can come any time, even if is not to drop off a tank


----------



## hp10BII

Congrats on your new ranch...! Very exciting!


----------



## Claudia

hp10BII said:


> Congrats on your new ranch...! Very exciting!


Thank u, looks more like the aquarium hahahha


----------



## arash53

Post some pictures , I missed them so much 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shift

very cool setup


----------



## Claudia

arash53 said:


> Post some pictures , I missed them so much
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Aww  I will take some when the lights come one 



shift said:


> very cool setup


It is, thank u


----------



## Claudia

Sorry i kind of forgot to take some pics lol but i will for sure, the male seems a bit mmmm big oh ooohhh


----------



## Claudia

Here are some pics I just took


----------



## scott tang

WOW what a great tank why didnt i buy this ? o wate i have no more flore space lol after seing this i might do a set up of my own


----------



## Claudia

scott tang said:


> WOW what a great tank why didnt i buy this ? o wate i have no more flore space lol after seing this i might do a set up of my own


Besides u having no more floor space u didnt buy it cause i got it first  lol


----------



## scott tang

theres that to lol


----------



## Claudia

We have babies


----------



## MEDHBSI

Can't wait to see them today!


----------



## monkE

we need pictures Claudia! PICTURES!!


----------



## Claudia

Jtang saw them this am and thats when i found out too lol


----------



## Claudia

monkE said:


> we need pictures Claudia! PICTURES!!


Yes sir, on it


----------



## arash53

Oh , did you move them out to a small tank?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Claudia

arash53 said:


> Oh , did you move them out to a small tank?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Oh yes, they are in a 2.5g


----------



## Claudia

Here are some pics


----------



## monkE

wow! that's a lot of little horses! congrats Claudia! they look amazing


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

You're gonna need a bigger corral! :lol:


----------



## onefishtwofish

way to go!


----------



## Claudia

monkE said:


> wow! that's a lot of little horses! congrats Claudia! they look amazing


Yes lots of them,thats only one side of the tank too lol


77_Bus_Girl said:


> You're gonna need a bigger corral! :lol:


I need a whole bsmt to make my fish room hahahhaha


onefishtwofish said:


> way to go!


Yes so now to try to raise them


----------



## scott tang

if they survive when they get big are you going to sell a few ? whatwould i need to keep them would a 20 gal with some live rock and soft coralss work ?


----------



## Sploosh

Congrats!  didn't take long. They must be happy in their new home :bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia

scott tang said:


> if they survive when they get big are you going to sell a few ? whatwould i need to keep them would a 20 gal with some live rock and soft coralss work ?


If i get to raise them (which is super hard to b successful) yes i will b selling some but i dont think u need to worry on what u need right now unless u r getting some from the store lol it will b a while till i sell any thats if i get lucky to do so


Sploosh said:


> Congrats!  didn't take long. They must be happy in their new home :bigsmile:


Thank u, that boy keeps himself busy


----------



## Claudia

I put the fry in a 2.5g and i set up a BBS hatchery on the 29g so i just move the fry to a 5g so i could put the BBS hatchery there. So they have been upgrade it to a bigger house already lol


----------



## InfraredDream

WOW!!! I am not here often enough to follow the excitement, but I saw it all now  Gongratulations for the new tank and the babies! Sooooo cute!! Super cute! Both the adults and the lovely babies! Hope they will survive and grow well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Claudia

I hope i get some survivors


----------



## monkE

Claudia said:


> I hope i get some survivors


no we hope WE get some of the survivors


----------



## Claudia

monkE said:


> no we hope WE get some of the survivors


hahhahahaha

I was just checking on them and i sure got a bit of a shock, they all look whitish and going with the flow kinda of thing. They looked dead, some upside down some were on the bottom, i just felt bad seeing that they were all dead not lasting even a day  So i wanted to make sure that they were all dead i was still hoping that maybe one or two were ok so i turn off everything so it was no movement on the water.
They are all ALIVE hahahhahah i was like yes yes yes lol I sure felt so bad tho but i am happy to see that they are at least ok for now  I saw some eating at the bottom too. I am afraid to check on them tomorrow morning, crossing my fingers


----------



## spit.fire

What are you using for a filter?


----------



## Claudia

spit.fire said:


> What are you using for a filter?


Sponge filter


----------



## spit.fire

Have you thought of using some real course netting so they have something to hold onto?


----------



## Claudia

spit.fire said:


> Have you thought of using some real course netting so they have something to hold onto?


I put a plastic plant in there yesterday, the best one i could find that would kinda of work for them to hold onto. I dont think is working that great but i was to tired yesterday (sick kid since saturday am so no sleep) I will c what i can find today or maybe i will check at mr pets as is 2 blocks away, i just hope i find something


----------



## davefrombc

Turn the air down on the sponge filter ( or restrict the flow on a powered one ) so there is very little current in the tank, but still filtration going on .
All you really need is a little current to keep the tank temperature from stratifying and allow a little circulation in the sponge.. You'll still need to siphon waste off the bottom whether you have high flow or very little .


----------



## Claudia

davefrombc said:


> Turn the air down on the sponge filter ( or restrict the flow on a powered one ) so there is very little current in the tank, but still filtration going on .
> All you really need is a little current to keep the tank temperature from stratifying and allow a little circulation in the sponge.. You'll still need to siphon waste off the bottom whether you have high flow or very little .


That's the way I have it


----------



## Claudia

Just took some pics of the babies


----------



## bugaboo433

They are soooo cute!


----------



## Claudia

bugaboo433 said:


> They are soooo cute!


They are!! have in mind that they are about 1/4 inch in size too


----------



## bigfry

Congrats! How many horsepowers in the tank?


----------



## Claudia

bigfry said:


> Congrats! How many horsepowers in the tank?


I am guessing about small 100 horsepower lol


----------



## April

Very cool. I hear they are very hard to raise. Crossing
My fingers for you!


----------



## Claudia

April said:


> Very cool. I hear they are very hard to raise. Crossing
> My fingers for you!


I hear the same  but i am just giving it a try, can just let them die without trying


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

What if you asked the seahorse keepers from van aquarium? I wonder if they know how to take care of em.
Theyre looking fantastic btw 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thefishwife

Congrats Claudia! Hope things go well for you raising them! And agreed, can't just let them die without trying - good for you.


----------



## Claudia

AdobeOtoCat said:


> What if you asked the seahorse keepers from van aquarium? I wonder if they know how to take care of em.
> Theyre looking fantastic btw
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Thats an idea, i will c what i can do about that 



thefishwife said:


> Congrats Claudia! Hope things go well for you raising them! And agreed, can't just let them die without trying - good for you.


Thank u Kim, things are not going to well. Most of them were died yesterday and i think that the rest died today  
I was told that because of the size of this fry maybe BBS are to big, also didnt help that for some reason my BBS were no hatching, i dont know if its a hatchery i am using for the first time or the eggs are old? i am going to buy new eggs and c what happens, at least to b ready for next time


----------



## April

Sorry to hear. I believe they need special food.


----------



## Claudia

I am going to get some rotifers this weekend so i have them ready next time i get babies


----------



## arash53

I still have 3 alive one from my second batch and 2 from 3rd batch , 

My 2 gallon is always full of BBS , I don't have sponge filter because it suck up the BBSs , I only have air stone there and 20% water change every week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Claudia

arash53 said:


> I still have 3 alive one from my second batch and 2 from 3rd batch ,
> 
> My 2 gallon is always full of BBS , I don't have sponge filter because it suck up the BBSs , I only have air stone there and 20% water change every week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Oh thats good, my bbs werre no hatching so that was a big problem. I gave them microworms at first while waiting but i guess didnt work, microworms go to the bottom so doesnt help to much. I am getting ready tho,picking rotifers tomorrow  I am gonna get new bbs eggs too so yeah its shopping time tomorrow lol


----------



## thefishwife

Sorry to hear that Claudia! As you said you tried, and now have learned some from this experience, and will be a bit more prepared for next time.


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> Sorry to hear that Claudia! As you said you tried, and now have learned some from this experience, and will be a bit more prepared for next time.


Oh yes, i am preparing myself already. Reading a lot, he also seem a bit bigger today so maybe he is preggo again lol but i should b ready when the time comes


----------



## aQ.LED

well I lost all my seahorses today, I might just not ready for them yet.


----------



## Claudia

aQ.LED said:


> well I lost all my seahorses today, I might just not ready for them yet.


Oh no, so sorry to hear


----------



## Claudia

The male seems a bit big...again. I already tried hatching the BBS i had and didnt work so i throw them out today and i put a new batch to hatch (bought new eggs on the weekend).
If i get fry again this time i will b prepare  well i hope lol


----------



## spit.fire

What do you have set up for a shrimp hatchery?


----------



## Claudia

spit.fire said:


> What do you have set up for a shrimp hatchery?


I set up a 2l coke type but i also have the one that goes inside the tank but havent put it up again yet


----------



## arash53

Setup 2x2l and start the second one 24h after the 1th one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Claudia

arash53 said:


> Setup 2x2l and start the second one 24h after the 1th one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes sir  I have just the one going, i will set up another one tomorrow


----------



## Claudia

My boy is so prego so took pics not long ago, he is going to have them soon


----------



## Claudia

We got babies


----------



## Claudia

We got babies


----------



## Claudia

Holy cow, there are so many so far 155 of them


----------



## April

That guy is a busy father!


----------



## jobber

Claudia said:


> Holy cow, there are so many so far 155 of them


Wow, just when I was on the topic of "colony"....you have a civilization in the tank 
That is the coolest thing to see miniature horses.


----------



## Claudia

He was really busy April, 168 babies i count  oh boy lol I put some bbs there too but i think they are too big for them to eat but i put it in there just incase. I am getting rotifers tonite so that will b much better


----------



## Claudia

jobber said:


> Wow, just when I was on the topic of "colony"....you have a civilization in the tank
> That is the coolest thing to see miniature horses.


They are cool and soooo tiny, about 1/4 of an inch


----------



## Claudia

Ooops found 5 more  173
Just found 4 more so 177
3 more, 180 now


----------



## bugaboo433

Got my fingers crossed for these ones!!!


----------



## Claudia

Thank u, me too. We got 180 now :bigsmile:


----------



## Foxtail

How did you count them? I lose count after about 20 on any babies lol... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia

Foxtail said:


> How did you count them? I lose count after about 20 on any babies lol...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol yeah to many to count, i count them as i was scooping them out from their parents tank to their new one


----------



## monkE

congrats! wow that's a lot of babies!!!!!!


----------



## Claudia

monkE said:


> congrats! wow that's a lot of babies!!!!!!


Thank u, yes that's a lot of them but at the same time doesn't look like that many in the tank lol


----------



## dabandit1

Keeping tanks doesnt get much better than that,congrats and goodluck


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

noice. always love seeing them squeeze out the babies 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia

dabandit1 said:


> Keeping tanks doesnt get much better than that,congrats and goodluck


Thank u, i do really need lots of luck. Hopefully i can get some to grow 



AdobeOtoCat said:


> noice. always love seeing them squeeze out the babies
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


I have seen him squeezing but after he had all the babies so nothing came out  but i get the idea hahhaha


----------



## Claudia

Bad news  i just went to check on them and found that there was a heater malfunction so they got cooked  this sucks. The water was so hot, 100F i dont think i will b able to sleep now


----------



## JTang

What? Seriously!? You made seahorse soup??? That's way worse than shark fin soup lady! That's sad!!!


----------



## TigerOscar

Sorry for the loss, especially that you didn't get to enjoy them for a while. 
The next batch can't come soon enough.


----------



## dabandit1

Too bad,poor little buggers.


----------



## Pamela

Sorry to hear that Claudia.


----------



## Claudia

JTang said:


> What? Seriously!? You made seahorse soup??? That's way worse than shark fin soup lady! That's sad!!!





TigerOscar said:


> Sorry for the loss, especially that you didn't get to enjoy them for a while.
> The next batch can't come soon enough.





dabandit1 said:


> Too bad,poor little buggers.





Pamela said:


> Sorry to hear that Claudia.


I still cant get over it, i keep on going back to the tank checking in case there is any alive or maybe i was just dreaming. I went to bed so late as i have a little baby with a cold..again and i just kept on thinking about the seahorses.
When i came home from the VAHS meeting i went straight to their tank and fed them rotifer i got at the meeting and they were swimming around


----------



## Claudia

He is having babies right now,i think its to early. I am hoping he is trying to get some out cause he is full, they are comming out as a little ball.
He was due for the weekend but i was sure that he was going to have them by friday but seems to early today


----------



## dabandit1

Hope they make it!!! dibs:bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia

The male had the rest already and same thing, they were not ready  They were born and all on the bottom of the tank so i didnt take them out, usually u c them swimming around. Its so sad


----------



## dabandit1

so they died?


----------



## Claudia

dabandit1 said:


> so they died?


Yes, i am sure they ended up been food. They were not ready to b born, they need it more time. They were all on the bottom of the tanks instead of been swimming right after they are born


----------



## arash53

Hey Claudia, how are they? any luck raising babies ?


----------



## Claudia

arash53 said:


> Hey Claudia, how are they? any luck raising babies ?


Hi Arash, they are doing good. No luck, only one time i was ready for them with the food and all but no luck. Right now i cant cause of the move but i will try again after we move for sure.
How r the ones u had, any luck?


----------



## arash53

No I could raise one about an inch but couldn't make it  , is he still giving birth every second week?


----------



## Claudia

arash53 said:


> No I could raise one about an inch but could make it  , is he still giving birth every second week?


Oh thats to bad 
Yeah pretty much, he just had babies on tuesday


----------



## Shane*

magical - i'd love to have seahorses - difficult?


----------



## arash53

Hi Claudia , how are they doing in your new house ?


----------



## Claudia

arash53 said:


> Hi Claudia , how are they doing in your new house ?


Sorry Arash, didnt see this. They made the move with no problems, i lost other fish but didnt loose anything in the seahorse tank when i moved. Days after the move or maybe a week or so i notice that everything was off on that tank, seems like when we were moving furniture around we got the extension cord unplugged and notice it till a day after. I lost a female seahorse and one was almost dead but she made it, also lost the firefish and the mandarin because of this.
I was really mad that i didnt notice it before, i replaced the fish but i gave the mandarin to Anthony to give to Jasper.

The pair of seahorses have been doing ok till like about a week ago i notice the male was floating, i really thought he was dead cause he wasnt moving, touched him and he started to move. I asked my bbf Google  and found out that they get air trapped and u have to burp them so did it couple of times and i was scared of hurting him. Didnt really worked, he was still floating, since Friday i started to feed him by hand cause he stoped eating but he was spitting the food out, yesterday he looked really bad but i still burped him and this time i think i did a good job cause a lot of air came out, tried to feed him but he still spit it out, i really thought he wasnt going to make it. Today he is swimming  i am a very happy mom right now, in a bit i will feed them and i am hoping he will eat.

On the other hand i picked up their new stand yesterday from Gord  I will b changing everything soon, will post pics of course


----------



## arash53

Wow , I am glad he made it  , I hope start eating again 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Claudia

Yeah me too, i just fed them so i am still waiting and c how it goes


----------



## onefishtwofish

If i flounder around aimlessly like you poor little seahorse................. will you feed me too? remember i dont like seafood of anykind in case u were going to offer me brine shrimp or something....................


----------



## Claudia

I would get Chinese food or/and KFC just for u


----------



## Claudia

Lights just came on and found Mr. Seahorse floating again, burped him (now i am a pro ) but i will b looking into medication as i have read that when they keep on getting air in their pouch is cause an infection. I will b looking into it, might wait a bit to actually medicate him but at the same time i dont want to wait to long and let the infection get worse.
On the other hand, i got the new stand out of my car last nite  and is in the living room. I will b moving things around for the seahorse tank well everything is kinda of moved already as we finished cleaning the living room carpet last nite, i will get my camera ready too so i can start taking pics


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

Wow. You burped him!? Thats so cool. Whoo pics!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## scott tang

you burped him ? lol cool never seen some one burp a seahorse !


----------



## Claudia

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Wow. You burped him!? Thats so cool. Whoo pics!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4 Beta





scott tang said:


> you burped him ? lol cool never seen some one burp a seahorse !


lol Its called burping when u get the air out of his bag  Its not like he actually burps hahahha


----------



## scott tang

o lol well still cool


----------



## Claudia

I found yesterday that 2 out of 4 lights are not working so i checked today, bulbs are good so i switch ballast and thats the problem. Now i have to look where i can buy a new one for this odyssea light.
In the other hand i moved things around yesterday and washed carpets while doing that. Carpet was washed where the new stand is going to go, today i got the stand in place but i need to level it cause the floor/carpet is not level, i have been looking for my Hacksaw since yesterday with no luck..just disappeared so i think i will b buying another one today.
If anybody knows where can i buy a new transformer please let me know


----------



## Bunny

Been reading through this thread and its awesome that you have seahorses breeding 

Since the burp-y male did they uh... 'spawn' (?) at all?

My husband and I want to get into breeding seahorses in the future. Its so sad that every species/variety of 'horse is endangered in the wild.



Aaaaand I just realized that I resurrected an old dead thread XD


----------



## arash53

No I was not able to raise any fries , I could only grow one to an inch but didn't make it


----------

